# Angelika Waller @ Abschied Vom Frieden (BRD 1979)



## Ruffah (6 Okt. 2012)

Title: Angelika_Waller_-_Abschied_vom_Frieden_(Teil2)-1979-RUFFAH.avi - 67.1 MiB
Time: 2mn 3s
Res.: 720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 5:4
Video: XviD - 2 372 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Angelika_Waller_-_Abschied_…avi (67,05 MB) - uploaded.to​


----------



## Fringe (6 Okt. 2012)

:thx:Für ganz was seltenes!


----------



## Sierae (1 Nov. 2012)

Hm, tatsächlich eine Seltenheit! Danke!


----------



## enzo100 (3 Nov. 2012)

Schön. Danke für den Beitrag.


----------



## Beata (11 Nov. 2012)

Danke-Eine kleine Sensation!


----------



## Max69 (13 Nov. 2012)

Im dritten Teil von "Daniel Druskat" ist sie auch ohne zu sehen. Leider habe ich es bisher nirgendwo gefunden.


----------



## Larry Leffer (27 Jan. 2013)

ein Schwarm meiner Jugend


----------



## AlterFussel (7 Feb. 2013)

Larry Leffer schrieb:


> ein Schwarm meiner Jugend



Ganz toll,hätte nicht zu hoffen gewagt,sie hier zu sehen. Hab damals diesen Film
gesehen, war zu DDR-Zeiten einer der Hingucker von den Damen die blank zogen.
Vielen Dank und die Hoffnung noch ein paar Raritäten zu finden.


----------



## Pinky1956 (28 Juni 2014)

.... einer der Hingucker von den Damen die blank zogen ....



Sie ist auch ein Hingucker, wenn sie angezogen ist ...


----------



## Pinky1956 (28 Juni 2014)

Max69 schrieb:


> Im dritten Teil von "Daniel Druskat" ist sie auch ohne zu sehen. Leider habe ich es bisher nirgendwo gefunden.



... überall im Netz zum DL bereit ... 

Edit: Stimmt. Ich hab nachgesehen ...

Da isse auch ohne ....lol


----------



## Pinky1956 (28 Juni 2014)

Larry Leffer schrieb:


> ein Schwarm meiner Jugend



... auch heute noch mein Schwarm ...


----------



## Rocker 1944 (29 Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für diesen Klassiker.


----------



## sprangle (29 Juni 2014)

Danke für die schöne Angelika :thx:


----------



## airstraem58 (6 Nov. 2015)

Der Traum meiner Jugend...


----------



## Beata (27 Nov. 2015)

Sagen wir mal (DDR 1979)


----------

